# Cleaning And Waxing



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Hello All,

Read through most of the threads on cleaning, waxing and protecting. Just wanted to drop some info that I have found very useful.

Top of the line is a detail place that sells the best cleaning products on the market and the lowest prices I can find.

http://www.topoftheline.com/rvs.html

They have a section just for RVs.

I go to them for all of my car products and have used the boat products also. 
303 is the best and plan on giving the entire rig and good coating as soon as I get it home and wash it. The gallon size is cheaper than enywhere else.

The polymer sealent wax is also a great product and not too expensive in teh gallon size.

I love the flow through brush ( a little more expensive but very soft) to reach all over trucks and boats.

Finally the wash and wax shampoo is a great all around cleaner that is cheap and very concentrated.

All three can be used to provide and great wash and protection for vinal, rubber, and alluminum.

With spring coming and many new buyers out there, time to for a little spit and polish.

Has anybody used the 3M clear protection film?
http://tinyurl.com/4hh2h
Have used it on 4x4s and it protects from scratches and dings.

Not Yet (but getting everything in order)

Jared


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Not Yet

Thanks for the info.

Do you know anything about these once every 3 years coatings?

Thor


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

I just bought my first TT and the outside is fiberglass? How does one maintain fiberglass exterior? 








Thanks!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

the3latours said:


> I just bought my first TT and the outside is fiberglass? How does one maintain fiberglass exterior?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can wash with any low pH car wash solution. I would not use dish soap. After washing, a good gel coat UV protectant is the best bet. If the trailer is new you won't need too much prep work, just start now with a good wash and wax. My favorite for big jobs, what I have used on fiberglass boats, is from the link above.
Wash: "wash and wax shampoo" (can be diluted if you plan on following with wax, or more concentrate for the in-between washes)
Wax: "Polymer sealant wax" (twice a year under normal conditions) 
For any plastics or rubber there is nothing better than 303 vinyl protectant. SPF 40 for your stuff.

Buy all three in the gallon size and you can use on TT and car. The biggest problem is size. To do a TT well would be an all day job and the waxing should be done with an orbital polisher. Waxing that much area by hand will smoke you.

The wax above is great for the car unless you are looking for the deep water shine. It does not have the optical quality of Klasse, Zano bros, or Pinnacle. But unless you have time and money to make a "show" TT you don't need them.

If you TT is used you may need some prep work before the wax. If that is the case let me know and I will discuss.

Top of the line has the best prices and products I can find. Spend the money on good supplies and the job is easier.

Jared


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

Jared, 
Thanks for your quick and thorough response!

The trailer is definitely used. It is a 2000 and seems to be in great condition. The dealer is going over it today/tomorrow, making any necessary repairs and we are scheduled to pick it up tomorrow at 3pm (WOOHOO!!!!)









I am thinking as soon as we get another warm day I'm going to want to wash the rv, test to see if any caulk needs to be replaced and wax as best I can. I dont have an orbital sander....guess that's gonna be added to my wish list.

We have so many things to buy since this is our first rv. It's been a few years since we owned the pop-up and I'm ashamed to say we did absolutely no maintenance on that thing- never even washed it! It never occurred to me to winterize it LOL (base model) and we never suffered any damage (thank God for mild winters!!).

Even the camper we are picking up tomorrow isn't winterized. People pretty much camp year round here in N. Ga.

Thanks for any additional info you can provide! action


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

the3latours said:


> The trailer is definitely used. It is a 2000 and seems to be in great condition. The dealer is going over it today/tomorrow, making any necessary repairs and we are scheduled to pick it up tomorrow at 3pm (WOOHOO!!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since it is used, the level of prep work is a personal call. If the outside is stained and oxidized, then a fiberglass cut polish is the best bet. You should only need to do this once, assuming you then wash and wax on a normal schedule. Rolite has to levels of polish, a heavy cut or fiberglass polish. If the TT is in good contition then you may only need fiberglass polish, if more stained start with the heavy cut. Always wash first, inspect seals and seams (fix if needed), cut or polish, then wax and seal. Depending on condition and tools this is a weekend job, but done right once should not be needed again.

One way to tell how much surface work is needed is to wash with a normal car wash solution and dry, then put your hand inside a plastic baggie and run it over the surface. If the surface feels rough and the baggie does not slide easily then you need some surface prep.

Jared (need to wash and wax the cars) sunny


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

I've heard people have success with Gelgloss on fiberglass trailers. Anybody ever used this product?

Chet.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

chetlenox said:


> I've heard people have success with Gelgloss on fiberglass trailers. Anybody ever used this product?
> 
> Chet.
> [snapback]21949[/snapback]​


I have never used it, but it is a carnuba based wax and would not be nearly as durable as a synthetic polymer. Carnuba waxes are often used to provide the top coat for high shine. I would rather use a longer lasting polymer on something not made for show. In the summer in most parts of the country carnuba will melt off and require fresh coats fairly often.

JMHO

Jared


----------



## indycohiba (May 12, 2004)

Does 303 work well for treating the roof or should I try Protect All roof cleaner and then their roof treatment?


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

indycohiba said:


> Does 303 work well for treating the roof or should I try Protect All roof cleaner and then their roof treatment?
> [snapback]32523[/snapback]​


I wash the roof with a normal car wash solution then 303 protectant. The 303 goes on only every 6 months or so. You do not to apply more than that. A sponge mop is a good way to apply.
Jared


----------

